# The scottville trapper



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Actually I was going to call the area Supervisor direct cell and tell him that I was going to get with one of his guys, via direct cell again. Then load up with him and go take care of it. Still seems pretty easy to me and definately won't get lost in the mix.

I'm concerned about the black eye this can leave and all this standing around isn't resolving anything.....

And we have already taken a beating in this area for a couple of coni incidents and definately don't need the bad press.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Hoyt , I hope you see by the number of folks on the thread asking yoou to report this to the DNR, that leaving traps in the woods is not acceptable behavior in the eyes of the trapping community.


I think John hit the 'nail on the head'. Most all of us are pretty passionate about this sport and the law and protecting what we have.

Understandable, that you most likely didn't realize that Motorcop1 is both a trapper and LEO in that area. I'm thinking he probably knows many of the 'bad apples' in that area (which is why he posted that he had an idea of who, in his first post) and I'd bet he is also on a first name basis with the area CO (has their cell phone).

If you don't hear back on your complaint ... please shoot motorcop a pm. He is a good guy.


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Mister ED said:


> I think John hit the 'nail on the head'. Most all of us are pretty passionate about this sport and the law and protecting what we have.
> 
> Understandable, that you most likely didn't realize that Motorcop1 is both a trapper and LEO in that area. I'm thinking he probably knows many of the 'bad apples' in that area (which is why he posted that he had an idea of who, in his first post) and I'd bet he is also on a first name basis with the area CO (has their cell phone).
> 
> If you don't hear back on your complaint ... please shoot motorcop a pm. He is a good guy.


I guess I should have clarified a little about that....I'm not the boogeyman I'm a fellow trapper and outdoorsman. Thanks Ed between you and Al I have 2 fans....LOL.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

motorcop1 said:


> Thanks Ed between you and Al I have 2 fans....LOL.


Easy ... don't let it go to your head.:lol:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

motorcop1 said:


> I guess I should have clarified a little about that....I'm not the boogeyman I'm a fellow trapper and outdoorsman. Thanks Ed between you and Al I have 2 fans....LOL.


i always keep the good guys on my side.... now about that Ed guy..... :evilsmile


----------



## samuelsm (Dec 14, 2005)

We have had issues with this piece of work a few years back tresspassing / trapping and tampering with our sets, CO told the land owner it was a guy by the name of Mark Robbins, tag showed "Scottville Trapper", however last year my son had issues with a trapper tresspassing on his property with tags showing "Scottville Trapper" also but a different guy, I don't recall his name,CO Brosky handled the issue.


----------



## hoyt03 (Jul 21, 2003)

Co Brosky is who I talked to....hope he gets this cleared up...I cannot
understand why someone would take the time to have their traps all prepared, make nice sets, spend the money (if not stolen) and not go
back to check since Oct 2010. The guy even had a coyote in one set
that died and was still laying there later in November. Now, this spring the
traps are laying there rusting......


----------



## samuelsm (Dec 14, 2005)

The word trapper should not even be assosiated with this clown, he should be fined and not allowed to trap for the rest of his life if not thrown in jail for some type of intentional waste, thanks for posting this to make us all aware and contacting the DNR, we can only hope that something is done about it.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been watching this thread for a while now and been thinking to myself what I would do... 


1. If the trap tag only says Scottsville trapper on it, it is an illegal trap, trap tag and set.
2. The Trapping community does not need any bad press about Coyotes or anything dying in an un-checked trap. 
3. So someone in the area get landowner permission, get a LEO to go with you and go pull all the traps. 
4. Post a new thread to the Scottsville trapper that you have his traps and he should come and get them from you. I will bet a pay check no one shows up to claim the traps.
5. The traps need to be taken out of the ground ASAP. Even more so if there are still traps set in the area that are not fired.


----------



## samuelsm (Dec 14, 2005)

John McCabe is the other "Scottville Trapper"


----------



## hoyt03 (Jul 21, 2003)

I did give a drivers license # off the tag as well.....gave it to the CO

The traps were all found on public ground, just outside of Custer..Mi

The sets were made right along a public gravel road, right on the shoulder...
Anyone who walked through there could easliy have stepped in them. I just about stepped on them when I got out of my truck. Like I told
the CO, I pulled two of the traps a couple weeks ago on my turkey hunt.
That is when I found the one with a tag on it. I told the CO to let me know
what to do with the traps. I will not be back up there until fall very likely.
I am sure there are more traps out there that have been left. The one with the coyote is still sitting along the road I would bet....:sad:


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

hoyt03 said:


> I did give a drivers license # off the tag as well.....gave it to the CO
> 
> The traps were all found on public ground, just outside of Custer..Mi
> 
> ...


Thanks Hoyt03 for getting something done about this!


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if the guy died or not? Or some other issue? Why speculate in the worse case scenario? Imho
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

hoyt03 said:


> I did give a drivers license # off the tag as well.....gave it to the CO
> 
> The traps were all found on public ground, just outside of Custer..Mi
> 
> ...


 
Why if you have already pulled 2 would you leave the one sitting alongside the roadway with a dead coyote in it?


----------



## hoyt03 (Jul 21, 2003)

The coyote was found by our group last November on another road in the section. I did not get back to that road when turkey hunting a couple weeks back..I am sure that and more traps are out there...


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

hoyt03 said:


> The coyote was found by our group last November on another road in the section. I did not get back to that road when turkey hunting a couple weeks back..I am sure that and more traps are out there...


That works for me. I don't mean to sound like I'm busting your balls over this but the trappers in the area where I live don't need to take any more bad publicity. Certainly this kind that is totally avoidable.

As far as most of the public goes trappers are grouped with all that hunt and we don't need them thinking that were the type to leave a dog in the ditch or leave traps out illegally. We'll all pay for that in the end when we ask for permission to hunt or trap from a landowner that has bad taste over something stupid.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Fur-minator said:


> Traps cost too much $ to just leave out in the field. It takes too much time to make sets to just leave them. Maybe the person had a medical problem or is deceased. Just saying.
> 
> Call the DNR.


 Mabey in Jail or Prison or has an outstanding warrent and had to find safer surroundings.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

where is the navy seal 6 team when ya need them? :yikes: :help:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> where is the navy seal 6 team when ya need them? :yikes: :help:


They are right there! Don't you see them???? Thats ok neither did Osama.


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> where is the navy seal 6 team when ya need them? :yikes: :help:


 
You back home? And if so which one?


----------

